# DeWalt DW718 difference from DW780 ???



## MF Custom

Ok I have a chance to buy a DW 718 that is new very cheap, what are the main differences between the 718 and the 780? most noticeable thing I see is the bevel adjustment lock is on top, the miter pointer is on the right side of the table and the flexible dust port is smaller... I have heard some bad things about this model in the past. One thing I will say is the slide bearings on this saw feel better and smoother than all the 780s I have looked at?


----------



## MF Custom

No one here owns both? is the 718 really that bad?


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Sorry but I have not owned both.

Just have the 718 and love it. 

What is very cheap? If it is a heck of a deal than I would get it regardless.:thumbsup:


----------



## MF Custom

$250 new, missing the dust bag.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Yeah I would snatch that up in a heart beat.

Though I love my 718 it is not the only saw I want to have in my line up. So if it was $250 I would not feel so bad buying another saw to partner up with the 718.

As others have stated, and I actually agree on this one, the dust collection is horrible. Not a big concern for me but still would be nice to know it works well if it was important.

I say do it.:thumbsup:


----------



## MF Custom

CrpntrFrk said:


> Yeah I would snatch that up in a heart beat.
> 
> Though I love my 718 it is not the only saw I want to have in my line up. So if it was $250 I would not feel so bad buying another saw to partner up with the 718.
> 
> As others have stated, and I actually agree on this one, the dust collection is horrible. Not a big concern for me but still would be nice to know it works well if it was important.
> 
> I say do it.:thumbsup:


I have not owned a 12" slider yet that the dust collection works well on ... The Milwaukee I understand might be the exception? But that saw is big and heavy and I'm not sure I would be happy lifting it in and out of my truck and job site everyday. What I like most about the DeWalts is their compact size. Funny thing about this 718 is the slide bearings seem to work much better than all the 780s I have used???


----------



## MF Custom

Another feature on the DW718 that I like better than the DW780 is the bevel adjustment, It's a easy to reach lever on top of the slide bearing housing that works with another lever located on the side of the bevel knuckle, that let's you either choose to use the bevel detents or just free tilt a bevel left or right.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

I do like that better than reaching around :shifty: the whole saw to change position. But this is another reason why I really want a Bosch. Everything is right up front.


----------



## MF Custom

CrpntrFrk said:


> I do like that better than reaching around :shifty: the whole saw to change position. But this is another reason why I really want a Bosch. Everything is right up front.


I had a Bosch 12" slider and yes I did like the controls up front, and it is a nice saw but I did not like the stupid cheasy tilty spin flip handle, The dust collection sucks! and the Bosch slider has a lot of deflection in the rails at full extension. The Bosch rails are very long compared to the DeWalt.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

If the DeWalt ever lets me down I was talking more about the Axle Glide. But I kinda want a smaller miter saw in my line up. A non sliding 10" maybe. Or a sliding 10" IDK:whistling.

Did you buy the 718 yet?


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Wow. I just scrolled through this thread and saw you and I are the only ones talking about this.:laughing:


----------



## MF Custom

CrpntrFrk said:


> If the DeWalt ever lets me down I was talking more about the Axle Glide. But I kinda want a smaller miter saw in my line up. A non sliding 10" maybe. Or a sliding 10" IDK:whistling.
> 
> Did you buy the 718 yet?


Yes I did buy it, and the more I play around with it the more I'm liking it. It seems to have some nicer features than the newer 780, can't understand why such bad reviews?. I'm thinking maybe because at the time it was the saw that replaced the legendary 708, and most new buyers were former 708 owners and just did not like the new saw design and changes that were made. Unless it is totally inaccurate? time will tell? But I like the bevel lock setup and the slide rail bearings feel better than any 780 I have used or played with at the tool supplys.


----------



## ROVACON

I own the 718. It has been very accurate in the past 6 years and has not needed any calibration.

I do want a lighter sliding miter saw but can't justify buying one right now as my DeWalt has been very dependable.

I will also add that I do not use it everyday, maybe a couple times per week.

I don't regret buying it.


----------



## Tom Struble

i recently had the chance to use a 717..[i know off topic]

nice saw but dust collection is non existent


----------



## MF Custom

Tom Struble said:


> i recently had the chance to use a 717..[i know off topic]
> 
> nice saw but dust collection is non existent


Ya the 717 is a very nice saw, wish the 12" DeWalt sliders were as nice. The dust collection sucks on all of them. I always tell my customers sorry about the dust, I tried to inhale as much as I could:001_tongue:


----------



## MF Custom

Tom Struble said:


> i recently had the chance to use a 717..[i know off topic]
> 
> nice saw but dust collection is non existent


Ok I just had another look at the DW717 at Lowes and funny thing I realized is the 12" DW718 and 10" DW717 are very similar in design. They share the same bevel lock setup, 60* miter to the left with the pointer on the right. So thats interesting... seems there are many fans of the 717 but not of the 718 and they are almost the same.


----------



## MF Custom

Sold my DW718 today, will be upgrading to the 780.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

???????


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i havent used a 718 in a while. memory serves correct it actually has decent rpm`s unlike hte 780. 

i own a bosch 4212L which runs at easily 800 rpms more than the 780. the lower rpms scare the crap outta me, its more prone to grabbing the material and causing a major injury. higher rpms allows a smoother cut too


----------



## MF Custom

CrpntrFrk said:


> ???????


Well after careful comparison of both saws I can see many improvements on the 780 over the 718.

1. Dust collection port is much better, bigger and now is straight with no angle, the 718 was terrible.

2. Rail design allows the cutting head to move further back behind the fence. This allows you to make standard chop cuts using the front side of the blade. When the blade is to far forward your cutting with the backside of the blade and on small peices it will lift and throw the material, make your fingers numb, and give tearout on fine material. (Delta 36-422 was known for this)

3. Table design on the 780 has the pointer on the left side of the arm which for me as a righty is easier to see, now the 60* miter swings to the right instead of the left which I like better.

4. Fence design on the 780 is much stronger, the 718 had lot's of flex even when wing nuts were tight, this flex backwards is very bad when making tall vertical cuts. The 780 fence is very strong and has very minimal flex.

5. As far as the motor? my 718 seemed to run a bit on the rough side, I just tried a 780 and it ran smooth. The 718 and 780 share the same motor part #s ??? and as far as RPM share the same speed.

6. I sold the 718 and made a few bucks off it so it helps with the upgrade to the 780.

7. Still not in love with the 780 slide rail bearings, I notice some saws feel very rough, yet others seem to work pretty smooth???

8. Only thing I did like better on the 718 was the bevel adjustment lock location, it was a easy to reach lever mounted on the top of the rear arm bearing housing. The 780 has taken a step backwards here to the old style big knob behind the bevel pivot. I did notice on the 718 no matter how tight I made the bevel lock I could still push the saw head off bevel while locked. Maybe this is why DeWalt changed it?

780 owners please post your pros and cons with the saw.


----------



## blackbear

I have had the 780 for a while now and have worked it hard. My cuts are still dead on. I sold my milwaukee and upgraded to the bosch. I did not care for the bosch. the decks did not line up and i could not cut 5 1/2" against the fence. Unacceptable for a 800$ saw. I returned two boschs and picked up the dewalt. Only thing lacking is the dust collection. I think the blade light is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## MF Custom

blackbear said:


> I have had the 780 for a while now and have worked it hard. My cuts are still dead on. I sold my milwaukee and upgraded to the bosch. I did not care for the bosch. the decks did not line up and i could not cut 5 1/2" against the fence. Unacceptable for a 800$ saw. I returned two boschs and picked up the dewalt. Only thing lacking is the dust collection. I think the blade light is the best thing since sliced bread.


How did you like the Milwaukee vrs the 780?


----------



## blackbear

no comparison, milwaukee never cut right.


----------



## MF Custom

blackbear said:


> no comparison, milwaukee never cut right.


Please explain.


----------



## BKFranks

I've had both.
• 718 didn't come with laser line, but it was optional. I had the laser and it never stayed adjusted correctly and was always off. The 780 comes with a light that shines onto the blade showing a perfect silhouette line onto the material being cut. The light is also a cool feature if you are in a dark area or at night time. 
• The dust collection on the 780 is much better.
• 780 has a taller fence.
• 780 has the miter gauge on the left, while the 718 was on the right. 
• 780 weighs 3 pounds more.
• 780 has higher rpm's


----------



## MF Custom

BKFranks said:


> I've had both.
> • 718 didn't come with laser line, but it was optional. I had the laser and it never stayed adjusted correctly and was always off. The 780 comes with a light that shines onto the blade showing a perfect silhouette line onto the material being cut. The light is also a cool feature if you are in a dark area or at night time.
> • The dust collection on the 780 is much better.
> • 780 has a taller fence.
> • 780 has the miter gauge on the left, while the 718 was on the right.
> • 780 weighs 3 pounds more.
> • 780 has higher rpm's


Go back to my last post on page one...we think alike.


----------



## tccoggs

Got the 780 on the Xmas special at HD for $399. So far so go, stepped up from an older Milwaukee 10inch slider the the 780 is much better from a capacity and accuracy perspective.


----------



## MF Custom

Picked up a new DWS780 yesterday.


----------



## overanalyze

MF Custom said:


> Picked up a new DWS780 yesterday.


I have the 718 and have learned to work around the cons of the saw. Maybe time to clean it up, sell it and get the new 780..maybe it will be on sale again around Xmas! I like the appeal Kapex for its features and precision, but I want to be able to cut 5 1/4" base vertical. That's a big feature for me..always has been. I returned the rigid after a day because it couldn't cut tall base. Will a Kapex user chime in and let me know if that bothers them?


----------



## MF Custom

overanalyze said:


> I have the 718 and have learned to work around the cons of the saw. Maybe time to clean it up, sell it and get the new 780..maybe it will be on sale again around Xmas! I like the appeal Kapex for its features and precision, but I want to be able to cut 5 1/4" base vertical. That's a big feature for me..always has been. I returned the rigid after a day because it couldn't cut tall base. Will a Kapex user chime in and let me know if that bothers them?


Agreed, vertical capacity is very important to me, the DeWalt 780 can cut 6 3/4" tall base vertically. Kapex is very very nice, but at $1350 it's almost too nice for me to beat it up in the back of my truck, and as a 10" saw it lacks the capacity I want.


----------

